# Using the Cauldron of Blood?



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Has anyone read this tactica over at BoLS: http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2009/01/wfb-tactica-cauldron-of-blood.html

As a Dark Elf collector it makes for an interesting read because I've _never_ even considered the CoB in any Dark Elf build - mainly because I'm not keen on the look of it. Does anyone use it since the new Army Book? Has anyone played against it?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree that the model is awful, I have never seen one fielded as it happens. Reading that tactica I think it looks to be a very powerful option, I would certainly try it out if I were you Syph, even if you proxy a model for it instead of buying that monstrosity.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It certainly does look very powerful from what I can tell. What could I proxy it with though? *Thinks*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Too expensive points wise and model wise, disgusting model, (apart from the Hag), and detracts from the real effectiveness of Elves - Movement.

Yes, it enhances your units, and is awesome for Dark Elves in Siege Games. Nothing like having RXB on the Walls, with an Assassin in. Enemy character breaches the wall, 5+ Killing Blow Attacks = GoodBye.

Not really found them too difficult to fight against, due to their low strength vs. T5 Dragon Ogres, although it has lead to many fielding a Cauldron, Double Hydra, Double Executioner List, which gives me some trouble.

Again, this is from a Warriors of Chaos POV, but I'm sure a Non-ASF T3 5+ AS Combat Army will struggle against.

However, I still don't like the builds. It encourages defence, while Elves are Movement based, particularly Dark Elves.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Too expensive points wise and model wise, disgusting model, (apart from the Hag), and detracts from the real effectiveness of Elves - Movement.


Does it really though? It can move forward 5" a turn, is virtually indestructible, and has a 24" range. We're talking 4 feet of a 6 foot wide board covered by a single mobile model, that's a lot of area to still work your elven movement magic.


----------

